# INSERT INTO - Problem unter Java



## Lu (20. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Einfügen eines Datensatzes in eine Datenbank mit Hilfe von Java.


```
query = "INSERT INTO Gerätetypen (zähler, Gerätetyp) VALUES (21, 'test')";
```

Dieser SQL-Befehl löst beim Datenbankaufruf


```
stmt.executeUpdate(query);
```

folgende SQL-Exception aus:
[Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] ODBC-Aufruf fehlgeschlagen.

Andere SQL-Abfragen funktionieren in meinem Code.

Seltsamerweise funktioniert der Befehl, wenn ich ihn in Microsoft SQL Server ausführe.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand wüßte, woran das liegen kann.


----------



## bummerland (20. Jul 2004)

liegts vielleicht an den umlauten?


----------



## Lu (20. Jul 2004)

denke nicht, da der Befehl ja im SQL-Server ausgefürt wird...


----------



## DP (20. Jul 2004)

mach mal


```
stmt.execute(query);
```


----------



## Lu (20. Jul 2004)

funktioniert leider auch nicht. Könnte das vielleicht irgendwas mit den Rechten zu tun haben?
So daß ich nur Leserecht auf die Datenbank habe und kein Schreibrecht.


----------



## DP (20. Jul 2004)

kann sein. schau dir mal die eigenschaften des odbc-treibers an oder schau dir die rechte im sql-server an.

apropos sql-server: arbeitest du nun mit dem ms sql-server oder mit ms access?! dein odbc erzählt was von ms access und du redest vom ms sql-server...


----------



## Lu (20. Jul 2004)

Die Datenbank ist mit Access erstellt worden. Ich programmiere da nur ein Frontend. Da ich aber mit Access noch nichts zu hatte, hab ich die Datenbank mit SQL-Server geöffnet um sie mir anzuschauen und zu testen.


----------



## DP (20. Jul 2004)

naja, wenn der odbc-sagt, dass der aufruf fehlgeschlagen ist, scheint was mit der kommunikation nicht zu stimmen. dein sdl sieht ja ganz brauchbar aus... prüf halt die einstellungen vom odbc-treiber.


----------



## Lu (20. Jul 2004)

hab den Fehler gefunden. Im SQL-Server kann ich den zähler verändern. Hab mir die Tabelle mal mit Access angeschaut. Da ist das nen Autowert. Kann ich also mit dem Access-Treiber nicht selbst setzen.
Danke trotzdem für die Bemühungen...


----------

